# Most Diverse Nation in Asia?



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

here's my rank

racially:Indonesia

linguistical:India/China(alone with xxxx+ Chinese dialects)

geographically:China


leave your comment before you go


----------



## Leichestern (Oct 28, 2004)

Racially and culturally, I'll go with singapore, malaysia and indonesia. These 3 countries are very diverse with a good mix of chinese, malay, indian and eurasian. Where else in asia can you find so many races?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Philippines also has mixed Chinese, Malay, Indian, Spanish, Arab, Japanese, American and now Korean!!!!!!

If Hong Kong was a nation, it's also very diversed!


----------



## Bombay Boy (May 6, 2005)

for a nation's homegrown inhabitants, india quite easily

every race has been here for at least hundreds of years. thousands of languages, including at least 16 with more than 5 million speakers each, multicultural, birthplace of most major religions, christianity came here before europe, second largest muslim population in the world. geography has desserts, tropical, mountains, every weather system. 

and of course, best food and women 

for a modern mulitcultural society i would say singapore. but its hard to compare nations with over 100 million to nations with a few million inhabitants


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I still think Hong Kong is more multicultural than Singapore. Or practically, the same.

Yes Buddhism came from India. Actually most of Thailand's culture came from India.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

The UAE with every single nationality in the world.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The UAE is part of Asia


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

UAE


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

India


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong to me is still the most international city in Asia. If not Chinese, you got a sizable minority groups of Filipinos, Hindi, Pakistani, Nepalese and more.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Malaysia or Indonesia.

for cities Singapore.


----------



## A-Z (Jul 24, 2005)

JAPAN


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

For a nation it's *SINGAPORE*. kay:
For a city it's between *HONG KONG* and *TOKYO*. :colgate:


----------



## A-Z (Jul 24, 2005)

A-Z said:


> JAPAN


jk

actually, i would say the most diverse country perhaps is China, except for the foreigners from all the world, you can find russian, turkis, kazakh, uigurs, mongolian,roman(the descendants of crusaders), japanese (the descendants of soldiers in WWII), tungus (manchus, xibos), tibetans, huns (most the mordern ppl in sanxi, sanxii and ganshu provs. ^sorry for my wrong spelling), viets, laos, korean(the refugees in WWII), thais and so on!!! yikes!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Linguisticaly, India by FAR


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Geographically, it's definitely China
Ethnically and culturally, it's close between Malaysia, Singapore, Indonesia and HK.


----------



## EuroShifta (Aug 1, 2005)

Philippines is the only Asian country that is Catholic-Christian... Filipinos are very ethnically diverse... Philippine culture is mixed with Asian, American and European... Their culture is very unique in Asia...


----------



## Luckystreak (Feb 19, 2005)

Just try travelling from the southern tip to the northern part of India or from the east to the west....you will go to see what a true diversity is....nothing remains the same as you move from one place to the other..
be it:

language (almost every state has its own language)

the people (from various ethnic origins aryan, dravidian, persian, *********)

food

religion

landscapes (Snow covered mountains, sandy hot deserts, dense forests, etc...)

climate ( u can get anything from -25 C to + 45 C) (from the wettest place to some of the driest places on the planet).


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

A-Z said:


> JAPAN


I've read that Japan is one of the least culturally diverse nations :?


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Singapore


----------

